# Saturday 3/10 Whatsit



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## bullitt411 (Mar 10, 2012)

Seeing as I have no clue, I'll attempt some humor......umm, a very dirty toilet plunger?


----------



## SCraig (Mar 10, 2012)

Corrugated black PVC drain pipe.  Can't tell the size but it appears to be larger than the 4" tile drain, more like a 18" culvert.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 11, 2012)

Squeezer ???


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 11, 2012)

A black, wrinkled thing.


----------



## Kamdon (Mar 11, 2012)

Shock absober.....


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2012)

A different view of it:


----------



## Kamdon (Mar 12, 2012)

It's a coil spring of some sort.


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Kamdon said:


> It's a coil spring of some sort.



+1


----------



## Kamdon (Mar 12, 2012)

A used one at that. AND broken.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 12, 2012)

A cv boot cover?, oh it's a spring

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 12, 2012)

spring from a retractable pen?

I don't think it's broken, it's an enlarged macro shot, the spring end looks more like a small wire cut with a pair of snips


----------



## RedVixen81 (Mar 13, 2012)

a snapped trampoline spring?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 13, 2012)

Tonight's hint:

You can buy these at office supply stores.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 14, 2012)

Spiral binding from a notebook or day planner?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Spiral binding from a notebook or day planner?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice. That one was all in the angle - that's what made it difficult.


----------



## Kamdon (Mar 14, 2012)

very cool


----------

